# S1 upgrade - 20Gb ok, but 300Gb fails to boot



## mhyne (Jan 12, 2006)

Today I decided to try and upgrade my S1 to a 300Gb HDD.

I downloaded the PTVupgrade LBA48 CD v4.01 upgrade CD and created a backup image (original disk was 14Mb). I then restored this to a 20GB drive and popped this in my Tivo to test - all worked well.

I then did this for the 300Gb drive using the following commands:

mfsrestore -x -s300 -zpi /mnt/tivo.bak /dev/hdc

followed by "copykern" (after I mounted the CDROM disk).

However, when I boot the Tivo with the 300Gb disk, It fails on boot and gives me the green "problem" screen.

Have I missed something or does anyone know how to debug this further. I trying reproducing the procedure and it give the same problem - the mfsrestore and copykern steps seam to work ok.

Matt


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

mfsrestore -x -s300 -zpi /mnt/tivo.bak /mnt/hdc

Don't know if above is a typo or what you actually used but the last part should be /dev/hcd and not mnt/hdc. I have no experience with drive large than 200GB so never have needed a swap file bigger than 127 but 300 seems too big to me. I recall reading some formulas for figuring out the number to use here on the forum but the seach forum function sucks (in my opinion).


----------



## mhyne (Jan 12, 2006)

funtoupgrade said:


> mfsrestore -x -s300 -zpi /mnt/tivo.bak /mnt/hdc
> 
> Don't know if above is a typo or what you actually used but the last part should be /dev/hcd and not mnt/hdc.


It's was a typo - now corrected.

From what I have read, people have been saying to use 300Mb swap for a 300Gb disk. Having said that, I would not think that the swap would be an issue.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

mhyne said:


> It's was a typo - now corrected.
> 
> From what I have read, people have been saying to use 300Mb swap for a 300Gb disk. Having said that, I would not think that the swap would be an issue.


You left off -r 4, needed when creating partitions > 274GB. You also need an lba48 aware tivo kernel. I assume "copykern" takes care of that, but I would double check.

If you use swap > 127GB, you need to make sure it gets initialized properly with tpip, and you need to make sure your kernel can grok a v1 swap. See this for more info.


----------



## mhyne (Jan 12, 2006)

JamieP said:


> You left off -r 4, needed when creating partitions > 274GB. You also need an lba48 aware tivo kernel. I assume "copykern" takes care of that, but I would double check.


Fixed.

mfsrestore did not have a -r option on the CDs that I had, so I instead ran the following to complete by upgrade:

mfsrestore -s300 -zpi /mnt/tivo.bak /dev/hdc 
mfsadd -x -r 4 /dev/hdc

Lastly, ran copykern to reset the swap and fix the LBA48 kernel in place.

Tivo then came up with 300+ hours of recording ... not bad.

I then when to silicondust and downloaded their latest turbonet driver CD and installed these.

All I have to do now is work out what recommended hacks I need to install and hack away.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Without using tpip you still have an uninitialized swap, which will likely result in instability. mfsrestore can not properly initialize a swap larger than 127MB. You need to use tpip to fix that.


----------



## mhyne (Jan 12, 2006)

Dan Collins said:


> Without using tpip you still have an uninitialized swap, which will likely result in instability. mfsrestore can not properly initialize a swap larger than 127MB. You need to use tpip to fix that.


As the last step, I ran copykern which effectively runs tpip as part of the process.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

I just installed a 300gb drive in my DSR6000 over New Years and later realized that I neglected to use the -r 4 option. My TiVo has been recording like mad but only claims to have 284 hours. I'm hoping mfsrestore just stopped at the 274GB partition limit and that I'm just wasting a little space instead of facing a future failure. I used a swap partition of 256 as that should be more than enough for a 300gb DirecTiVo.


----------

